# Hoizontal Router Table



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a table I put together over the weekend. Some parts are a little primative and still needs some fine tuning. But it works and was made out of stuff I allready had lying around the garage. The 3/8" threaded rod I used for "fine" adjustments might get changed as a full turn only moves it 1/16". On top of the table is a push block I also made this weekend. I got the pattern for the handle out of magazine and also made one for my old homemade coping sled. I had some left over non-slip shelf liner (like a router mat only thinner) that I glued to the bottom of the push block. Works really good.

First time adding pics, hope it works.

Rusty


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Rusty. Your first time adding pics looks great. Real nice router system you have there. Making do with what you have is more rewarding at times. Nice work and I really like the coping sled.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Rusty 

Just a note about the "full turn only moves it 1/16"" that's just about what you want when you are making panels and slots....once you know for sure what ea. turn will do you now have quick gage to go by and 1/16" is a big deal when it comes to panels or slots.

Great ideal on the non-slip shelf liner, I for one will tell (ask ) my boss to pick some when she out Walmart shopping ...  ,I just now put it on my want list for the boss along with some 3M clear shipping tape. 

That's what neat about this forum you can pickup tips all the time. 

Nice job on the sled  , here's a tip, use some of the same black plastic stock when you go to make the bead cuts, just stick a 6" wide x 18"long, stick it down to the table top,(with Doub,Side Carp.Tape(3M) in this way you don't need to reset the router height the norm, just pop in the bead cutter and cut the stiles, rails, for the doors,if you are using a match set of cutters (the norm) they should come out right on the button.

Just a NOTE ****
Looks like you just saved 189.00 bucks or so  see link below...now that's the neat part of wood working.... 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horizontal_router_table.html


If you want to make your own here's a link that will help with that.
http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale

=============
Have a good one
Bj


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Rusty that is a great table you made. Seen one of them from MCLS you probably didn't pay as much as they are asking. Like the set up for your router adjustment.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

That is excellent work, especially for a being a "weekend" project. Nicely done!! 
I think you should keep the 3/8" threaded rod. You already know what each turn gives you, perfect gauge for your router work.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Rusty: As Bj says, 1/16th per full turn is just right. Think more than panels. I use mine to make sliding dovetails, edge jointing, etc, etc. Mine uses two threaded rods instead of one(at each end)hence, if you leave one end locked & turn only one threaded rod, the adjustment is half that of a single rod full turn ie: 1/32nd. For sliding dovetails this can be important. Namely 1/2 turn = 1/64th, a quarter turn = 1/128th. Longest sliding dovetail I have made so far has been 42" long. An excellent breadboard attachment. I didn't note a dust collection port ? I presume that there is one ?

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty
I just want to say thanks again for the tip on the
"non-slip shelf liner"
That suff is great ,I had the BOSS pick up 3 rolls that are 12" wide x 5ft long and it was only 3.oo bucks a roll, white and blue, I put it on kinds of items in the shop,push blocks,on the bottom of router boxes,inside the tool box so the tools don't move around,you name it I put it on it...  great stuff, I used 3M spray glue to hold it on.
I also put it on the bottom of the wifes inside shoes ,LOL now she can't slide on the kitchen floor any more (big kid) hahahahahahaha  or slip off the chair (a little foot tall kids chair) but she calls it her ladder.  I made a step stool for her but she likes her little blue chair... 

anyway thanks again Rusty 
Bj


----------



## captjc (Feb 23, 2010)

*nice and simple*



RustyW said:


> This is a table I put together over the weekend. Rusty


Rusty thanks I only have to buy track !!!! great:dance3:


----------



## jimini2001 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice job and good thinking. Save some bucks and make something to make your life easier. Way to go.


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the .design and the push block--shouldn't be hard to add dust collection.
Thanks for the pictures
BillinBonita


----------



## TheDrD (Jan 30, 2013)

Great job and thanks for the pics. After seeing yours, had to make one and it come out great and very percise.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*horizontal router*

Hi Rusty very nice job you did there looks very good regards carl


----------

